# Boas > General Boas >  Dominican Red Mountain Boas!

## piedpipper

Hey guys,
I just thought I would post some pics of my new pair of dominican red mountain boas. Anyone else who has kept these or currently has some please chime in with advice and pictures! I have had them for a couple weeks and they are feeding on pinks and doing really well for me but being as there is not a whole lot of info out there about them if anyone has experience with them I would be glad to get some advice.

I was especially wondering if anyone knows how they are classified within the Haitian boa species (aka are they a subspecies, just a specific locality or both?)

In any case they are really sweet little guys and do not nip once in hand. These guys were supposedly produced by Tom Crutchfield (but I didn't purchase them directly from him so its not a sure thing). I am really interested to see how they develop as they grow (from what I understand they go through an ontogenetic color change into their adult red colors) so I will be posting periodic pictures of these guys as they grow!

It would be cool if this thread turns into a general dominican red mountain boa thread with pictures, updates, and care advice.

Here are some pics of the pair. As you can see they are really small and are supposedly around 9 months old (I kind of find that hard to believe though). Let me know if you guys think they are younger or maybe they just are that slow growing.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-16-2016)

----------


## bcr229

I have never kept them but they are on my bucket list.  Are yours still on anoles or have they transitioned to pinky mice?

----------


## piedpipper

Nope they eat pinks from the tongs no problem. 2 each per week in fact. I don't believe they are very hard to transition to mice from what I've read. Although I've never had the experience of raising babies from the start so I don't know for sure. The only thing I am concerned about is how much to feed them as I've heard its not good to overfeed these guys but then again isn't all the food going into growth at this stage?

----------


## Lady mkrj58

They are adorable

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

piedpipper (03-16-2016)

----------


## Painted

These are adorable. Thanks for sharing! I don't see them enough. Likely because of the transition period people don't prefer as small babies. I am happy they are on pinks already and you seem in love <3

I would also enjoy a Dominican Red thread, should this evolve into that  :Smile:

----------


## piedpipper

Thanks! And yes I am really starting to like them a lot lol. It's a bit nerve wrecking handling such a tiny/fragile/expensive baby snake but they a lot of fun and contrary to some things I have heard they seem very hardy. Even if handled right before feeding time they will still eat no problem. I'll keep you guys updated with pics as these guys grow and hopefully get some really beautiful color.

Question for anyone that may have an idea: Do these guys require an arboreal setup eventually? Right now I have them in tubs with a coupe hides and they seem to spend about the same amount of time if not most of the time inside the hides as on top of them. Leading me to believe they are mainly terrestrial?

----------


## bcr229

From my research baby DRMB's will spend most of their time burrowing and/or hiding, which is normal considering that they're tasty snacks for a variety of predators.  As they get older they tend to be out and about more, and yes, they do like to climb.

----------

piedpipper (03-19-2016)

----------


## piedpipper

Excellent thanks for the info. I would prefer to keep them in tubs if possible because it is just much more convenient and conserves space. But if I see that they really do need a semi-arboreal setup then I will accommodate that as they get older. I believe I have seen people keeping this species or similar ones in tubs as adults though. 

Tom Crutchfield would be a good person to talk to about this I would think as he has been breeding them longer than anyone else. I might give him a call in a year or two when they start to get bigger and see what advice he has.

----------


## bcr229

Oh they can definitely be kept in tubs, it's just that unlike ball pythons if you give them more space they don't stress out and stop eating, they'll use all of the space, and they're definitely pretty enough for a display cage.

----------

piedpipper (03-19-2016)

----------


## piedpipper

I wish I had the space for a display cage. If they get as red as I hope they will then they would be awesome in a display! But if they keep fine in tubs that is realistically where they will stay until I am no longer keeping my snakes in my parents basement lol.

----------


## piedpipper

Here's some updated picks on these guys! They are just a joy to handle and very calm and just adorable. I think they're starting to get a tiny bit more red too!

The female:

----------


## piedpipper

And the male (he's a character as you can see  :Very Happy: ):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2016),_Reinz_ (04-30-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

God they are so adorable! Thanks for the update. They are just precious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

piedpipper (04-30-2016)

----------


## Reinz

They are cool looking snakes.  I sure hope they red-out well.  :Smile:

----------

piedpipper (04-30-2016)

----------


## Terminal

Very nice looking snakes.  Good luck with them.

----------

piedpipper (04-30-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Cute looking guys!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

piedpipper (04-30-2016)

----------


## chilliscale

They look great. What do you have planned for adult enclosures

----------

piedpipper (04-30-2016)

----------


## piedpipper

> They look great. What do you have planned for adult enclosures


Most likely 2x4 cages where they can get some climbing space and I can see them but we'll have to see. At the rate they are growing that won't be for a while anyway  :Sad: 

Thanks for all the comments these guys are really fantastic snakes!

----------


## Morgoth

Any update on these? Was thinking about getting some and am looking for husbandry advice.

----------

